# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال داروسازی ازاد

## black diamond

سلام بچه ها کسی میتونه راجب دارو ازاد به من اطلاعات بده؟؟
شهریه؟رتبه کشوری زیر گروه 2 حساب میشه؟؟کلا هر چیز مفید دیگه با این کارنامه دارو ازاد شانس دارن یا نه؟

----------


## black diamond

و یه سوال دیگه ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه ازاد چیه؟؟؟

----------


## black diamond

*artim@
@**saj8jad*

----------


## hyun jung

> سلام بچه ها کسی میتونه راجب دارو ازاد به من اطلاعات بده؟؟
> شهریه؟رتبه کشوری زیر گروه 2 حساب میشه؟؟کلا هر چیز مفید دیگه با این کارنامه دارو ازاد شانس دارن یا نه؟


سلام
دانشگاه آزاد براساس تراز دانشجو جذب میکنه
در رابطه با شهریه اطلاعی ندارم
من پارسال با تراز 9300 تو مرحله ی اصلی ظرفیت مازاد آمل قبول شدم ولی تو تکمیل ظرفیت جزو ذخیره های عادی علوم داروئی تهران بودم تراز  آخر این دانشگاه هم 9321 بود. از دانشگاه های ذیگه خبری ندارم ولی
اون جور که میدونم شهریه ظرفیت مازاد آزاد شهریه بیشتری نسبت به دانشجو های عادی میدن

----------


## black diamond

> سلام
> دانشگاه آزاد براساس تراز دانشجو جذب میکنه
> در رابطه با شهریه اطلاعی ندارم
> من پارسال با تراز 9300 تو مرحله ی اصلی ظرفیت مازاد آمل قبول شدم ولی تو تکمیل ظرفیت جزو ذخیره های عادی علوم داروئی تهران بودم تراز  آخر این دانشگاه هم 9321 بود. از دانشگاه های ذیگه خبری ندارم ولی
> اون جور که میدونم شهریه ظرفیت مازاد آزاد شهریه بیشتری نسبت به دانشجو های عادی میدن


ممنون از جوابت تراز زیر گروه 2 یا کل؟؟

----------


## hyun jung

> ممنون از جوابت تراز زیر گروه 2 یا کل؟؟


خواهش میکنم
تراز زیر گروه 2

----------


## Negar_B

> سلام بچه ها کسی میتونه راجب دارو ازاد به من اطلاعات بده؟؟
> شهریه؟رتبه کشوری زیر گروه 2 حساب میشه؟؟کلا هر چیز مفید دیگه با این کارنامه دارو ازاد شانس دارن یا نه؟


اگه سهمیتون عادی باشه که توشهریور فکرنکنم شانسی باشه تکمیلم احتمالا مازادبیارین بازم مشخص نیست واقعا.تراززیرگروه۲ مهمه.شهریه مازادازادم پارسال ترمی۱۱ بودبرای داروسازی

----------


## amureza

تراز و رتبه کشوری زیر گروه دوتون ملاکه ولی خب به نظر نمیاد با توجه به تراز سال پیش که تو انتخاب رشته ی اصلی ۹۴۶۰ و تو مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت حدودا ۹۳۲۰ بود ، تهران رو قبول بشید آمل و دامغان رو هم شانس اگر داشته باشید پایینه .

----------


## black diamond

> سلام
> دانشگاه آزاد براساس تراز دانشجو جذب میکنه
> در رابطه با شهریه اطلاعی ندارم
> من پارسال با تراز 9300 تو مرحله ی اصلی ظرفیت مازاد آمل قبول شدم ولی تو تکمیل ظرفیت جزو ذخیره های عادی علوم داروئی تهران بودم تراز  آخر این دانشگاه هم 9321 بود. از دانشگاه های ذیگه خبری ندارم ولی
> اون جور که میدونم شهریه ظرفیت مازاد آزاد شهریه بیشتری نسبت به دانشجو های عادی میدن


شما سراسری همه جا رو زده بودید درسته؟؟ پس اصلا امکان سراسری هم با این رتبه کشوری زیر گروه 2 ندارم؟؟؟

----------


## hyun jung

> شما سراسری همه جا رو زده بودید درسته؟؟ پس اصلا امکان سراسری هم با این رتبه کشوری زیر گروه 2 ندارم؟؟؟


بله تقریبا
روزانه فکر نکنم ولی پردیس شاید قبول بشین
واقعیتش نمیشه به اون صورت در مورد نتیجه انتخاب رشته نظر داد

----------


## sheyda3000

*شهريه  مازاد ازاد مثل مازاد دولتي؟
 يا كلا هر دو مازاد يكي حساب ميشن ؟؟؟*

----------

